# Telekom, mir fehlen die Worte



## Veruschka (20 Mai 2003)

Hallo,

die Telekom erhebt mit der Januar Rechnung ein Entgelt über € 86.- für eine 0190 Verbindung. Ich habe begründete Einwendungen erhoben und nur die unstrittige Beträge gezahlt.
Die Telekom verrechnet jetzt eine Zahlung von € 60.-die ich unter Angabe des Verwendungszwecks für die April Rechnung getätigt habe, mit der Januar Rechnung.
Was kann ich dagegen tun? Eventuell § 390 BGB? Oder gibt es da §§ die dazu besser passen würden?
(Der Restbetrag von € 26.- wurde an RA L.S. & Kollegen zum Inkasso weitergereicht.)

Die April Rechnung wird von der Telekom unter Drohung einer Anschluss-Sperre angemahnt. In der Mai Rechnung wird für die Anschluss-Sperre eine Gebühr erhoben.
Und laut telefonischer Auskunft der Telekom besteht die Anschluss-Sperre seit dem 6.5.03.   

Was kann ich machen wenn die Telekom trotz § 19 TKV sperren will?
Was muss ich tun um eine Sperre zu vermeiden? :-? 

Gruß Veruschka


----------



## Der Jurist (20 Mai 2003)

Gemäß § 19 Abs. 4 TKV ist eine Sperre nur zulässig, wenn nicht bezahlt wird und keine Einwände gegen die Rechnung bzw. bestimmte Teilbeträge der Rechnung erhoben wurden.

Hat die Telekom gesperrt und liegen die Voraussetzungen nicht vor, dann ab zum Rechtsanwalt und bei Gericht Einstweilige Anordnung zur Aufhebung der Sperre beantragen.


----------



## Veruschka (20 Mai 2003)

@ DerJurist,

muss die Telekom die Sperre begründen?
Und kann die Telekom die Rechnungen bzw. Forderungen miteinander verrechnen? :-? 

Danke Veruschka


----------



## Der Jurist (20 Mai 2003)

@ Veruschka


Du musst bei Deiner Zahlung an die Telekom genau angeben, welche Beträge Du nicht bezahlst, da sie sonst anteilig aufteilt.

Wenn sie das gemacht hat, kann sie auch sperren, da auch unstreitige Beträge offen sind.

Die Aufteilung kann auch nachgeholt werden, verbunden mit dem Antrag, die Sprerre unverzügllich (genaue Frist angeben) aufzuheben, sonst Einstweilige.


http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/index.html

§ 15 Abs 2 TKV Aufteilung

§ 19 TKV Anschluss-Sperrung


----------



## Veruschka (20 Mai 2003)

@ Der Jurist,

für meine Zahlung der  April Rechnung gibt es einen klaren Verwendungszweck auf dem Überweisungsträger. Auch habe ich die Telekom schriftlich über den Verwendungszweck informiert. Unklarheiten sind somit ausgeschlossen. 
Auf meine telefonische Anfrage teilte man mir mit, meine begründete Einwendungen gegenüber der Forderung aus der Januar Rechnung sei abgelehnt worden und für die Telekom abgeschlossen. Die Telekom sei daher berechtigt die Forderungen untereinander zu verrechnen. 
Morgen will sich mein Kundenberater (Telekom) bei mir melden. Für eine weitere Argumentationshilfe bin ich dankbar.

Veruschka


----------



## Heiko (20 Mai 2003)

Ohne jetzt auf die rechtliche Situation genau eingehen zu wollen habe ich den Eindruck, dass es sich die DTAG hier etwas einfach macht...
Die Rechtmässigkeit einer Forderung kann eigentlich nur ein Richter abschließend feststellen und nicht die Telekom als derjenige, der die Rechnung gestellt hat.
Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Mai 2003)

*Telekom sperrte uns ebenfalls mit einem Trick*

Hallo,

hier schreibt der Thomas vom Verein ARCA Soziales Netzwerk e.V. Gleich vornweg: wir haben alle unsere Rechnungen bezahlt, die sich gemäß der TKV auf Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen beziehen.

Vom 15.05. 2003 bis zum 19.05. 2003 sperrte uns die Telekom abgehend. Vorgeschobener Grund: im April 2002 (!) bekamen wir T-DSL, und es mußte wegen einem zu alten ISDN-NTBA (also Verschulden der Telekom) ein Techniker kommen und den austauschen. Der Techniker ist hier bei uns in ESW stationiert, da die Telekom hier einen Technik-Stützpunkt hat. Die Fahrt betrug 3 Minuten und ca. 0,6 km. 

Dafür wurden uns 47,45 Euro inkl. 16% Mwst. Fahrtkosten (!) berechnet, von denen wir nach Rücksprache mit unserem Anwalt nur und gemäß § 138 BGB 5.- Euro bezahlten, und gegen den Rest schriftlich Einwendungen gegenüber der Telekom erhoben, denn gemäß § 138 BGB entspricht die erbrachte Leistung nicht der Höhe der Forderung und ist somit Wucher, und gemäß der TKV dürfen Sperren nur für Forderungen angedroht und ggf. durchgeführt werden, die sich auf Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen beziehen, wobei immer die Grenze von 75.- Euro zu beachten ist. Fahrtkosten sind keine Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen.

Den Restbetrag von 42,45 Euro schleppte die Telekom seit April 2002 bis eben zum 15. Mai 2003 durch, erhöhte mit Mahnkosten, die wir ebenfalls nicht bezahlten, den Betrag auf 69,45 Euro. Dann sperrte sie den Anschluß und drohte gemäß Ihrer AGB sogar mit Kündigung des Anschlußes, wenn wir nicht überweisen würden, was uns mehrfach mitgeteilt wurde. Unseren Hinweis auf die TKV und die geltende Rechtslage sowie unsere schriftlichen Einwendungen aus dem April 2002 gegen diese Fahrtkosten wurde seitens eines Leiters eines "Backoffice" der Telekom als unbedeutend abgewiesen: "Solange Sie nicht zahlen, bleibt die Sperre bestehen!"

Auf Anraten unseres Anwaltes überwiesen wir das Geld unter Vorbehalt, werden die Telekom nun aber auf Rückzahlung verklagen, ferner haben wir wegen Nötigung gemäß § 240 StGB und Beihilfe zur Nötigung gemäß § 27 StGB bereits Strafanzeige gegen diverse Telekomiker eingereicht, weil die Telekomiker sich alle beharrlich weigerten, auch nach erfolgter Bareinzahlung auf ihr Konto bei der Deutsche Post AG den Anschluß freizumachen - unser Anwalt mußte erst noch tätig werden. Die Telekomiker hatten behauptet, daß wenn man postbar einzahle, die Deutsche Post AG mit dem Geld erst noch einige Tage arbeite, bevor sie es dem Telekom-Konto gutschreibe. Wir fragten bei der Post nach, und erhielten die Mitteilung, daß Gelder, die auf Konten bei der Postbank bar am Postschalter eingezahlt werden, auch sofort dem jeweiligen KOnto gutschrieben sind....

Uns wurde dann von der Telekom schriftlich mitgeteilt, daß es zwar die TKV und darin den § 19 Abs 1 Satz 1 gäbe, demzufolge erst ab 75.- Euro gesperrt werden dürfe, und das auch nur wegen Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen, und die Telekom das alles in Ihrer AGB in Punkt 8.1 auch anerkenne, aber die Telekom habe in diesen  AGB noch den Punkt 8.2. und danach dürfe sie auch unterhalb der TKV-Grenze von 75.- Euro sperren, wenn denn eine Forderung, egal welche, der Höhe nach zwei Grundgebühren z.B. für nen normalen Telefonanschluß erreicht.

Im Klartext heißt das, daß die Telekom nicht nur auf die TKV (z.B. auf den § 5. und dann eben auf die §§ 16, 17, 19) einen dicken Haufen scheisst, sondern sie stricken fleissig AGB, mit denen sie geltendes Recht einfach aushebeln und bekommen das, wie sie behaupten, von der Regulierungsbehörde, die die Einhaltung der TKV ja überwachen soll, das Ganze auch noch genehmigt.

In unserem Falle gibt es noch einen nicht unwichtigen Hintergrund: meine Frau und ich haben privat von 1997 bis 2001 mit der Telekom wegen überhöhter Rechnungen im Rechtstreit vor Gericht gestanden und konnten der Telekom Falschabrechnung nachweisen, so daß das Gericht gegen die Telekom urteilte und ihre Forderung abwies. Das Urteil ist rechtskräftig.

Seitdem wir erstmals falsche Telefonrechnungen feststellten, hatten wir eine Verbraucherinitiative gegen falsche Telefonrechnungen gegründet und diese wird heute von dem Verein ARCA Soziales Netzwerk e.V. mitbetreut.  Dieser Verein ist seit 1998 tätig, arbeitet ehrenamtlich, und bietet Menschen in schwierigen (sozialen) Lebenslagen Beistand, Betreuung, Fürsprache und Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe. Seit Mai 2001 bin ich der 1. Vorsitzende des Vereins, der seit 2000 als gemeinnützig anerkannt ist.

Im April diesen Jahres war im Kasseler Anzeigenblatt "extraTIP" ein Beitrag über Betrügereien mit 0190-Vorwahlen abgedruckt, und wir hatten darin eine Stellungnahme zu den vielfältigen Problemen der Telekom mit ihren vielen Falschabrechnungen abgegeben, und wir hatten die Rufnummer des Vereins für Rückfragen von Betroffenen angegeben, und es riefen aus dem Erscheinungsbereich des Anzeigenblattes rund 250 Leute an.

Das hat der Telekom, und hier den Leuten bei der Kasseler Niederlassung der Telekom nicht gefallen, und so haben sie eben gedacht, sie können uns ein wenig ärgern, indem sie uns mal eben auf der Basis ihrer rechtswidrigen AGB und unter Mißachtung der Vorschriften der TKV den Anschluß sperren können.

Wir können solches Vorgehen nur als kriminell und mafiös strukturiert bezeichnen, denn bei unseren Anrufen bei den diversen 0800-Hotlines der Telekom spielte man Katz und Maus mit uns, selbst unser Anwalt wurde von den Kasseler Telekomikern veralbert, und wir bekamen unseren Anschluß erst zurück, als er mit der Rechtstelle der Telekom in Frankfurt sprach und dort mal etwas Klartext redete, so daß man dort anfing, nachzudenken, und dann die Entsperrung anordnete.

Wer dazu fragen hat, kann uns anmailen: [email protected]

Freundliche Grüße
ARCA Soziales Netzwerk e.V.
- der Vorstand -
i.A. Th. Kallay, 1. Vors.
37269 Eschwege


----------



## Heiko (21 Mai 2003)

*Re: Telekom sperrte uns ebenfalls mit einem Trick*

Hallo Herr Kally,

schön, mal wieder von Ihnen zu hören.



			
				ARCA Soziales Netzwerk e. schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fahrt betrug 3 Minuten und ca. 0,6 km.
> Dafür wurden uns 47,45 Euro inkl. 16% Mwst. Fahrtkosten (!) berechnet


Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann verlangt die Telekom Anfahrtspauschalen, die im Rahmen der freien Vertragsgestaltung vereinbart werden.
Zudem hätte man ja auch die Möglichkeit, den NTBA abzuholen und selbst einzustöpseln, was die Forderung einer Kostenpauschale wirksam verhindert.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Mai 2003)

*Fahrtkosten der Telekom*

Hallo, Herr Rittelmeier,



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Herr Kally,
> 
> schön, mal wieder von Ihnen zu hören.



Ebenso, ebenso 



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann verlangt die Telekom Anfahrtspauschalen, die im Rahmen der freien Vertragsgestaltung vereinbart werden.
> Zudem hätte man ja auch die Möglichkeit, den NTBA abzuholen und selbst einzustöpseln, was die Forderung einer Kostenpauschale wirksam verhindert.



Das mag ja alles sein, ändert aber laut unserem Anwalt nichts daran, daß auch die Telekom geltendes Recht einzuhalten hat. Gemäß § 138 BGB muß einer Forderung auch eine entsprechende Leistung gegenüberstehen - was nicht der Fall ist, wenn eine Fa. Deutsche Telekom AG meint, sie könne für 3 Min. Fahrtzeit und 600m Fahrtstrecke 47,45 Euro berechnen, was etwa dem 10-fachen einer innerstädtischen Taxifahrt hier in ESW entspricht. Das haut nicht hin, das verwirft jeder deutsche Richter, und da spielt es auch keine Rolle, ob die Telekomiker da Pauschalen machen oder Pfannekuchen...

Freundliche Grüße
ARCA Soziales Netzwerk e.V.
- der Vorstand -
i.A. Th. Kallay, 1. Vors.
37269 Eschwege


----------



## Heiko (21 Mai 2003)

Zumindest bleibt jetzt abzuwarten, wie der Richter entscheiden wird.
Ich warte gespannt...


----------



## ralf63 (21 Mai 2003)

Hallo Veruschka,

mir erging es ähnlich. In der Mai-Rechnung werden bei mir zusätzlich zu den Telefonkosten folgende Kosten erhoben (ohne USt):
Kosten für die Anschluss-Sperre: 7,67 Euro
Mahnkosten:                              2 Euro
Kosten für die Rücklastschrift:      4 Euro

Ich habe genauso gehandelt wie Du. Detaillierte Einwendungen gegen den Dialer-Betrag, schriftliche Mitteilung an die Telekom, und Kürzung der Rechnung um genau diesen Betrag.
Jetzt habe ich zusätzlich ein Schreiben der Rechtsanwälte Seiler und Kollegen aus Heidelberg erhalten, die mir bei Nichtzahlung eine Klage androhen.
Mein Telefonanschluss ist im Übrigen ebenfalls nicht gesperrt. Ich werde aus dem ganzen nicht schlau. 

Mal abwarten, was weiter passiert.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2003)

*@Heiko:... wie wohl der Richter entscheiden wird*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest bleibt jetzt abzuwarten, wie der Richter entscheiden wird.
> Ich warte gespannt...



Hallo, Heiko,

entspannen Sie sich . Gerichtscheinscheidungen zu § 138 BGB gibt es jede Menge, bekanntestes Beispiel: Schlüsseldienste. Da gab es Firmen (gibts wohl heute auch noch, ist wie ne Seuche, also wie die Telekom :evil die haben für ne Stadtfahrt auch 50-60.- Euro abgerechnet, und dann bekamen sie landauf, landab, von den Gerichten dafür die Finger gehauen, weil die erbrachte Leistung in keinem nachvollziehbaren Verhältnis zur Geldforderung steht.

Ich finde es viel interessanter, daß die Telekom als ......
.......
 in dem sie es denen mit den Fahrtkosten nachmacht... :evil:

Freundliche Grüße
ARCA Soziales Netzwerk e.V.
- der Vorstand -
i.A. Th. Kallay, 1. Vors.
37269 Eschwege


_Aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert, Beschreibung von Vergehen sind zulässig, nicht dagegen wertende 
Bezeichnungen. Auch wenn z.B.  jemand wegen Diebstahls verurteilt ist, darf er nach deutschem Recht 
nicht als Dieb bezeichnet werden, da dies als Beleidigung gewertet wird und geahndet werden kann. 
(Ist ein Antragsdelikt, aber da braucht man in der Regel nicht lang zu warten bis der Antrag gestellt wird...) tf _


----------



## Heiko (22 Mai 2003)

Netter Vergleich.
Andererseits bringen die Schlüsseldienste in aller Regel eine Überraschungskomponente mit sich, da vorher selten klar ist was es kostet. Zudem kann man ja durch Selbstabholung und -installation bei der DTAG recht viele Kosten sparen (was bei den Schlüsseldiensten nicht geht). Insofern bin ich mal gespannt. Direkt vergleichbar scheint mir das nämlich nicht zu sein.
Aber: IANAL und schon gar kein Richter.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2003)

Zur Fahrtkostenpauschale der Telekom noch ein Beitrag (auch wenn das nun ein bisserl vom Thema abweicht):

Als langjähriger "freier Mitarbeiter" einer Auftragsfirma, weiss ich 100%, dass die DTAG schon ab Mitte der 90er den Kunden Anfahrtpauschalen für bestimmte Leistungen (auch wenn es nur 200 Meter Fahrstrecke waren) berechnet hat, von diesen "Pauschalen" jedoch keinen Pfennig an die Auftragsfirmen weitergegeben hat. 
Mit ätzenden Erinnerungen 8)


----------



## technofreak (23 Mai 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Mit ätzenden Erinnerungen 8)


aber hoffentlich nicht ans Forum  :bussi:


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2003)

Hi Tf,

haste gleich gemerkt, woher der Wind weht....  
Gestern hab ich mal wieder Zeit gehabt, um ein wenig im Forum zu lesen. Und davon gibt es reichlich...

Gruß df

und vergessen einzuloggen...


----------



## technofreak (23 Mai 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> haste gleich gemerkt, woher der Wind weht....
> Gestern hab ich mal wieder Zeit gehabt, um ein wenig im Forum zu lesen. Und davon gibt es reichlich...
> Gruß df


Hi df,
Na klar, so schreibt nur einer   
das andere kenn ich auch.... 
Gruß tf


----------



## Duc (26 Mai 2003)

*Menno*

Ich habe schonmal woanders gepostet, dass ich 110 Euro an Talkline zahlen sollte. Nach Anruf bei der Telekom versicherte man mir, den Betrag einzubehalten, was sie auch taten. Aber nach ca. 14 Tagen habe ich eine Abbuchung dafür auf meinem Auszug gesehen. Empört habe ich die Telekom angerufen und mitgeteilt, man hatte mir gesagt, der Betrag wird nicht eingezogen und an Talkline überwiesen, bis die Sache geklärt ist, ABER ein Mitarbeiter bei der Telekom hatte aus versehen ein B hinter die Position gemacht (oder so), was bedeutet, der Betrag wurde nur für ca. 10 Tage "auf Eis" gelegt und somit musste ich den Betrag dann doch noch zurückfordern, der Betrag wurde dann mit dem Hinweis "D" (dauerhaft oder so) versehen und damit sei der Fall für die Telekom erledigt. Nun habe ich doch tatsächlich 4 Euro Gebühr auf meiner Rechnung für die Kosten der Rücklastschrift! Ich meine, es sind nur 4 Euro aber trotzdem! Ich habe angerufen und mich beschwert, dass ich das nicht gerade nett fände, da ich mich doch rechtzeitig gemeldet hatte. Die Dame sagte, sie gäbe mir recht und die 4 Euro werden mir bei der nächsten Rechnung gutgeschrieben. Hmmm, na also gut, aber trotzdem habe ich mich geärgert, auch wenn die 0800-Nr. der Telekom kostenfrei sind.  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2003)

*@Duc + alle anderen: Keine Gebühren für Rücklastschriften*



			
				Duc schrieb:
			
		

> Nun habe ich doch tatsächlich 4 Euro Gebühr auf meiner Rechnung für die Kosten der Rücklastschrift! Ich meine, es sind nur 4 Euro aber trotzdem! Ich habe angerufen und mich beschwert, dass ich das nicht gerade nett fände, da ich mich doch rechtzeitig gemeldet hatte. Die Dame sagte, sie gäbe mir recht und die 4 Euro werden mir bei der nächsten Rechnung gutgeschrieben. Hmmm, na also gut, aber trotzdem habe ich mich geärgert, auch wenn die 0800-Nr. der Telekom kostenfrei sind.  :evil:



Also, Gebühren für Rücklastschriften darf die Telekom nur berechnen, wenn ihr seitens ihrer Banken solche Gebühren berechnet wurden.

ABER: der Bundesgerichtshof hat mit Urteilen (Az.: BGH XI ZR 245/01 und BGH XI ZR 197/00) schon in 2000 und 2001 klar und eindeutig entschieden, daß Banken für Rücklastschriften nämlich keine Gebühren berechnen dürfen.

Das heißt, wenn die Telekom für Rücklastschriften Gebühren berechnet, die Banken aber seit dem Jahr 2000 wissen, das sie diese nicht berechnen dürfen, und es dann wohl auch nicht tun, man sich fragen muß, was die Telekom dann da treibt.

Grundsatz: die Telekom niemals abbuchen lassen, sondern die Rechnung stets erst mittels des Einzelverbindungsnachweises prüfen, und wenn der okay, ist, den Rechnungsbetrag überweisen, oder eben bei Mängeln Kürzungen vornehmen und nur den fehlerfrei erscheinenen Betrag überweisen.

Wobei man hier natürlich auch wissen sollte, daß die Telekom gemäß § 5 der geltenden TKV (Telekommunikationskundenschutzverordnung) seit 01.01. 1998 verpflichtet ist, einmal jährlich ihre Verbindungserfassungs- und Abrechnungssysteme von vereidigten Sachverständigen prüfen lassen und das Prüfungsergebnis der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post mitteilen muß.

Wie nicht zuletzt auch DER SPIEGEL mehrfach berichtet hat, ist es jedoch so, daß auch die Telekom sich um den § 5 der TKV nen Deibel schert, ihn also mißachtet, ihre Systeme nämlich noch nie hat gemäß § 5 TKV prüfen lassen (bis heute nicht) und man sich dann natürlich schon fragen muß, ob denn Rechnungen und EVN der Telekom überhaupt rechtmäßig sind.

Dazu muß man auch wissen, daß die deutschen Eichbehörden seit Jahren an der Telekom dran sind bzgl. Prüfung der Systeme, die Telekom sich aber einfach weigert - wir haben dazu ein Fernseh-Interview von ZDF-Frontal aus 1999 mit dem Leiter der hessischen Eichdirektion vorliegen.

Jeder Bäcker, Metzger, Käseladen, jede Tankstelle kriegen Ärger, wenn sie mit ungeprüften (= ungeeichten) Waagen oder Tanksäulen arbeiten, gleiches gilt für Strom-, Gas- und Wasserlieferanten, deren Zähler ebenfalls geeicht sein und sich sogar beim Kunden befinden müssen.

Warum ist die Telekom hier eine Ausnahme von der Regel?

Freundliche Grüße
Thomas
ARCA Soziales Netzwerk e.V.


----------



## virenscanner (28 Mai 2003)

@ARCA Soziales Netzwerk e...


> ABER: der Bundesgerichtshof hat mit Urteilen (Az.: BGH XI ZR 245/01 und BGH XI ZR 197/00) schon in 2000 und 2001 klar und eindeutig entschieden, daß Banken für Rücklastschriften nämlich keine Gebühren berechnen dürfen.


Mir scheint, dass hier etwas "missverstanden" wurde...

Die Bank darf dem Zahlungs*pflichtigen* selbst keine Gebühren berechnen, dem *Einreicher* der Lastschrift jedoch selbstverständlich wohl. Dieser darf dann (eventuell) die Gebühr dem Zahlungs*pflichtigen* wiederum weiterberechnen...

Also: Der Telekom (als Beispieleinreicher der Lastschrift) *werden* Gebühren bei der Lastschriftrückgabe in Rechnung gestellt.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2003)

Also diese Fälle mit der DTAG hört man ja immer wieder. Ich selbst war auch schon betroffen, und kann daher aus Erfahrung sprechen.

Schriftverkehr ist zwar als Beweisgrundlage unerläßlich, bringt aber bei der DTAG nichts. 

Mein Fall:
Im Mai 2000 wurde ja bekanntlich die ISDN Flatrate abgeschaft. Diese wurde mir Seitens der Telekom (T-Online) auch Fristgerecht gekündigt. Allerdings bekam ich im Juni und Juli noch eine Rechnung für die ISDN Flatrate. Kann doch gar nicht sein, und schrieb eine nette Email an den Kundendienst. Nachdem nach einer Woche keine Antwort erhalten hatte, schickte ich erneut eine Email. Keine Reaktion. Als dann im Juli die nächste Rechnung für die ISDN Flatrate kam, die es schon gar nicht mehr gab, grif ich zum Telefon. Dieser nette Mitarbeiter wollte das wohl aber nicht ganz verstehen. Aber er versicherte mir zumin., er werde es prüfen. Zu früh gefreut. Eine Woche später kam die erste Mahnung. Daraufhin schrieb ich ein Fax. Nach Ablauf der ersten Mahnfrist, kam natürlich die zweite, mit Androhung, man werde mir den Internetzugang sperren, bis der Zahlungsausgleich erfolgt ist   :-? Da musste ich schon schmunzeln 
Dannach folge per Einschreiben an die DTAG die Aufforderung, die Zahlungsaufforderung zurück zu nehmen, und die Androhung meinerseits, weitere Verwaltungskosten in Rechnung zu stellen. 

Wieder einige Tage später kam ein Schreiben eines Anwalts der DTAG. Daraufhin verfasste ich ein Antwortfax für den Anwalt, in dem ich die Sachlage schilderte. 

Seit diesem Fax habe ich nichts mehr von der DTAG oder deren Anwälte gehört.

Fazit: Die Telekom macht was sie will, die Macht der Großen eben. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Leute da des öfteren nachgeben, um sich den Ärger zu ersparen?


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2003)

*Rücklastschriftgebühren*



			
				virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> @ARCA Soziales Netzwerk e...
> 
> 
> > ABER: der Bundesgerichtshof hat mit Urteilen (Az.: BGH XI ZR 245/01 und BGH XI ZR 197/00) schon in 2000 und 2001 klar und eindeutig entschieden, daß Banken für Rücklastschriften nämlich keine Gebühren berechnen dürfen.
> ...



Irrtum. 

Besorge Dir die Urteile und lies selber nach. Der BGH hat geurteilt, daß in der regulären Kontoführungsgebühr bereits auch das Controlling für Rücklastschriften enthalten ist, also die Banken dafür nicht nochmal extra was berechnen dürfen. Weder ihren Kunden, noch jemand anderem. Demzufolge darf ein Bankkunde, dem Rücklastschriftgebühren widerrechtlich berechnet wurden, diese seinerseits nicht an seine Kunden weitergeben, sondern der Bankkunde muß seine Bank auffordern, die Rücklastschriftgebührenbelastung zu stornieren.

Rücklastschriftengebühren sind seit 2000 schlichtweg unzulässig. Punkt.


----------



## technofreak (28 Mai 2003)

*Re: Rücklastschriftgebühren*



			
				Nobbbes schrieb:
			
		

> Rücklastschriftengebühren sind seit 2000 schlichtweg unzulässig. Punkt.



und was ist mit Unternehmen die das eiskalt in ihre AGB´s reinschreiben: 
nur mal ein Beispiel, völlig willkürlich gegoogelt:



```
Wie bezahle ich bei l......de als Inlandskunde?

Als Inlandskunde bezahlen Sie bequem per Lastschrift. Die fälligen Beträge werden ca. 3 Tage nach Rechungsstellung von Ihrem Konto abgebucht. Sollten Sie eine Rechnung beanstanden, so buchen Sie das Geld bitte nicht zurück, sondern wenden Sie sich an die Buchhaltung. Die Buchhaltung erreichen Sie unter [email][email protected][/email]

Durch Rückbuchung oder das Nichteinlösen einer Lastschrift stellen wir Ihnen 10€ Rücklastschriftgebühren in Rechnung.

Bei berechtigten Beanstandungen stellen wir Ihnen eine Gutschrift aus und überweisen den Betrag der Gutschrift umgehend auf Ihr Konto.
```

Die Seite stammt von 2002.
tf


----------



## virenscanner (28 Mai 2003)

Einreicher einer Lastschrift sei Kunde A, seine Bank sei BA,  der Empfänger der Lastschrift sei E und dessen Bank sei BE.

Dann darf im Falle einer Rücklastschrift die Bank BE der Bank BA eine Gebühr in Rechnung stellen, die Bank BA darf diese ihrem Kunden A wiederum in Rechnung stellen.

Was nicht mehr zulässig ist, ist die "In-Rechnung-Stellung" gegenüber Kunde E (z.B. bei nicht vorhandener Deckung), so wie es insbesondere früher bei einigen Banken in den AGBs stand).

[Virenscanner 28.05.2003  20:38:  siehe auch z.B. http://www.zahlungsverkehrsfragen.de/lastschriftrueck.html
]


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2003)

*Zitieren von Banker-Auskünften macht es nicht besser!*



			
				virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Einreicher einer Lastschrift sei Kunde A, seine Bank sei BA,  der Empfänger der Lastschrift sei E und dessen Bank sei BE.
> 
> Dann darf im Falle einer Rücklastschrift die Bank BE der Bank BA eine Gebühr in Rechnung stellen, die Bank BA darf diese ihrem Kunden A wiederum in Rechnung stellen.
> 
> ...



Sorry, alles Unsinn.

Die Homepage, die Du da angibst, wird privat von zwei Bankern betrieben, von denen einer zudem Jurist ist, und sich darin befleissigt, die benannten BGB-Urteile so zu drehen, daß die Banken letzendlich trotz der Urteile noch meinen, an Rücklastschriften Geld verdienen zu dürfen.

Diese Angaben der beiden Banker dienen also keineswegs als Nachweis dafür, daß Gebühren für Rücklastschriften von den Banken erhoben werden dürfen.

Zieh Dir die Urteile vom BGH-Server und lies nach. Gemäß beider Urteile des BGH ist die Bearbeitung von Rücklastschriften bereits in den jeweils vierteljährlich zu zahlenden regulären Kontoführungsgebühren aller Beteiligter, also des Lastschrifteinreichers ebenso, wie des Lastschriftempfängers, enthalten. Keine der beteiligten Banken darf Gebühren für Rücklastschriften erheben, weder gegenüber dem Lastschriftempfänger, noch gegenüber dem Lastschrifteinreicher, wenn der Lastschriftempfänger die Lastschrift zurück gibt - egal, aus welchem Grunde auch immer.

Demzufolge darf auch die Telekom ihren Kunden für Lastschriftretouren keine Gebühren auf die nächste Telefonrechnung setzen. Punkt.

Ich habe auch noch ein oder zwei Sachen auf Lastschrift laufen (aber nicht Telekom!!!) , und habe da öfter mal was stornieren müssen, weil die Firmen falsch abbuchen wollten - die betreffenden Einzieher wollten dann diese leidigen Lastschriftgebühren berechnen, und haben das in allen Fällen nach Hinweis auf die beiden BGH-Urteile und nach kurzem Telefonat mit deren Rechtsabteilung brav bleiben gelassen.

Nobbbes


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Mai 2003)

@ Nobbbes


Kannst Du die BGH-Urteil genauer benennen, damit ich Sie schneller finde.

Danke.


----------



## virenscanner (29 Mai 2003)

@nobbbes
siehe auch z.B. http://www.rws-verlag.de/zbbdat/ewir/ewir02/e_reif1.htm Absatz 3. im Kommentar

Die Bank BE berechnet im Falle einer Rücklastschrift der Bank BA eine Gebühr.  Wenn die Bank BA diese selbst tragen müsste (also wirklich nicht ihrem Kunden A "aufdrücken" könnte), so würde die Bank BA ihrem Kunden A  die Möglichkeit der Lastschrifteinreichung untersagen (müssen).  Auf diese Art würde das Lastschriftverfahren de facto nach kürzester Zeit nicht mehr existieren.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2003)

*@Virenscanner und @Der Jurist*

Moin, Leute,

sorry, komme erst jetzt dazu, zu antworten.



			
				virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> @nobbbes
> siehe auch z.B. http://www.rws-verlag.de/zbbdat/ewir/ewir02/e_reif1.htm Absatz 3. im Kommentar


(Rest gekürzt)

Kollege Virenscanner, das interessiert niemanden, das OLG-Urteil und der Kommentar dazu, BGH steht drüber, und wenn die Frankfurter so geurteilt haben, dann haben die Prozeßverlierer nicht korrekt vorgetragen. Habe gerade gestern wieder wegen einem Widerspruch gegen eine unberechtigte Abbuchung vom Konto Theater mit so nem Versandladen gehabt. Habe denen die Aktenzeichen der beiden BGH-Urteile genannt, so, wie hier, und deren Rechtsfreddies haben das nachgeprüft, und dann gestern gleich die Rechnung mit der Rücklastschriftgebühr per Fax storniert.

@Der Jurist:
Gib jedes Aktenzeichen einzeln mit dem Zusatz BGH davor in Google ein, und zwar in Gänsefüsschen, und lass Google suchen, auf deutschen Seiten, da bekommste beide Urteile im Wortlaut.

Freundliche,
Nobbbes


----------



## virenscanner (5 Juni 2003)

@Nobbbes


> Rücklastschriftengebühren sind seit 2000 schlichtweg unzulässig. Punkt



Dann stellt sich für mich allerdings die Frage, warum auch in der aktuellsten Version des Lastschriftabkommens diese Rücklastschriftgebühr erhoben wird

(durch die Bank BE an den Originallastschrifteinreicher A über dessen Bank BA), während nun vorgeschrieben ist, dass die Bank BA dem Kunden A keine *eigenen* Rücklastschriftgebühren sowie die Bank BE ihrem Kunden E keine *eigenen* Rücklastschriftgebühren (mehr) berechnen darf).


----------

